
We’ve seen Carl Benjamin’s rank misogyny before – remember GamerGate? - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/09/gamergate-carl-benjamin-ukip-mep
======
mindcrash
A friendly request to stop posting stuff like this on HN.

The world is already full of hatred as is. We don't need more.

Thanks.

